
Show HN: Sort Foods and Recipes by Nutrient and Caloric Density - pascalxus
https://kale.world/c
======
nxsynonym
nice!

This is something I can see my self using.

Couple requests:

-Possible to add a 000g to the sliders of the left to be able to find foods based on a nutrient's content in grams?

-big ask but - could you add a way to sort by average price/calorie or by standard weight (g, ounces, etc)? (example) would love to be able to find highest protein lowest carb foods, sorted by price.

-how are the %s calculated, % of of daily recommended value? % of nutrient to total calories in food? Would like more clarification.

note: might want to break up some of the recipies into smaller components -
e.g. right now when I set protein slider up all the way up and "avoid foods
with" carb slider all the way down, tuna salad sandwhich is one of the top
recipes (above sauteeed spinach). Would like to see the actual breakdown
because I find it hard to believe an entire sandwhich has fewer carbs than
spinach.

Otherwise, good work! will keep my eye on it.

~~~
pascalxus
Thanks for the actionable feedback! I'm making a note of it. I'll make sure to
add a pie chart of each food and recipe showing exactly the percentage of
calories from prot, fat, carbs relative to the total.

As for percentage of daily recommended value, these mostly come from the
standard recommendations, for instance 28g of fiber per 2000 calories, etc.

